# Looking for an amazing Smoked Beans recipe



## mc73 (Dec 3, 2009)

Anybody got a awesome recipe for smoked beans I love baked beans and saw a post on smoked beans and can't find it. I want to try to smoke some beans so any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 3, 2009)

A lot of people really like dutch's beans and they most certainly have reached a cult like status here. You should give them a try too.

Here is the link.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50945

Also, if you go to the Sides forum there are a couple of sticky threads that have great recipies (of which this is one).  Shooter Rick has some snake bitten beans there too that I want to try.

Good luck


----------



## blue (Dec 3, 2009)

Dutch's are indeed great...I would recommend them as well.


----------



## bassman (Dec 3, 2009)

I like Dutch's beans.  You think I don't like Dutch's beans?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 4, 2009)

What they said ^^^^ Dutch's beans are the shiznit !


----------



## mc73 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks it sound like a unanimous decision


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

As far as smoked beans go, I make my own baked beans from scratch and then smoke them in the smoker for a couple of hours. I posted my recipe under side dishes about 6-7 weeks ago. I start from dry beans...

If doctoring up canned beans is your thing, Dutch's beans are a fancy version of what my Mother used to do to before she tried my beans. I'm only posting this as another option to the OP, as he asked about smoked beans as opposed to doctored up canned beans.


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 4, 2009)

thats a lot of work-doing beans from scratch---kudos to you

i dont have the incentive to work harder than that to feed me and my gal..
so 3- 15 oz cans at a time is all i smoke


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 4, 2009)

Like everyone has said, gotta go with Dutch's wicked beans!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't get me wrong I have had Dutch's beans and all and they are really good. But our son's mother in law has this one and it is really really good too. It is called garabge beans because if it ain't in this recipe it's in the garabge can.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78060 
So look themover and see what you think??


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

That looks awesome Mark!  I love the name  :)   The pepperoni is a very interesting idea.


----------



## meateater (Dec 4, 2009)

I use navy and northern myself, never thought about adding pintos as well, gonna have to try that!


----------

